# 6.3d still has short recordings



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

My machine upgraded to 6.3d Sunday morning. My recording of The Amazing Race Sunday night stopped after 47 minutes. I was recording OTA and the signal was perfect with no drop outs. I'm am not quite sure if the drive was full at this time but there was plenty of items that could have been deleted.

Now we know at least one thing 6.3d did not fix.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

rminsk said:


> ...I'm am not quite sure if the drive was full at this time but there was plenty of items that could have been deleted...


If Tivo calculates not enough space, it will not even begin the recording. For instance, If everything is marked SUID and the drive is full, Tivo sits there patiently, ignoring requests to record until you manually delete some stuff, so the issue is tied to something else, a bit more sinister.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> If Tivo calculates not enough space, it will not even begin the recording. For instance, If everything is marked SUID and the drive is full, Tivo sits there patiently, ignoring requests to record until you manually delete some stuff, so the issue is tied to something else, a bit more sinister.


I was pointing out the known bug with 6.3x that the DirecTiVo is not deleting programs it can properly delete (not mark SUID) to make room for the current recording. I know fully how the DirecTiVo works.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

rminsk said:


> I was pointing out the known bug with 6.3x that the DirecTiVo is not deleting programs it can properly delete (not mark SUID) to make room for the current recording. I know fully how the DirecTiVo works.


I have not had this problem since the original 6.3 back in November. Versions a-d have not missed a recording that I can recall.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Indiana627 said:


> I have not had this problem since the original 6.3 back in November. Versions a-d have not missed a recording that I can recall.


6.3d is not missing recordings but is having short recordings. I can recreate it at any time. Just let the drive fill up with recordings and try to record an OTA program. It will usually stop recordings between 15-45 minutes into the program.


----------



## jaobrien6 (Oct 24, 2002)

Indiana627 said:


> I have not had this problem since the original 6.3 back in November. Versions a-d have not missed a recording that I can recall.


Lots of other people have reported this issue with all versions of 6.3, including now, with 6.3d. I really wish DirecTV would figure this one out. I like suggestions, and consequently have left my tivos unplugged for 6+ months now so that I could stay at 3.whatever instead of updating the software.


----------



## Indiana627 (Jan 24, 2003)

rminsk said:


> 6.3d is not missing recordings but is having short recordings. I can recreate it at any time. Just let the drive fill up with recordings and try to record an OTA program. It will usually stop recordings between 15-45 minutes into the program.


I have not had any shortened recordings either.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

jaobrien6 said:


> Lots of other people have reported this issue with all versions of 6.3, including now, with 6.3d. I really wish DirecTV would figure this one out. I like suggestions, and consequently have left my tivos unplugged for 6+ months now so that I could stay at 3.whatever instead of updating the software.


My guess, if you call D* and ask about this they will tell you you're the "first to have called" with this problem.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Sir_winealot said:


> My guess, if you call D* and ask about this they will tell you you're the "first to have called" with this problem.


The second they will say is have you tried and clear and delete everything. The third thing will be "we can replace it with a new DirecTV DVR that is better than a TiVo. You will only have to commit for 2 more years and you will be leasing the unit"


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

rminsk,

I think your wandering squirrel is inside your HD DirecTiVo and is messing with your recordings.

Have you determined that the short recording problem only occurs when the hard drive is full? My hard drives (2 HR10-250's) are near full, but not quite full. I have not experienced any short recordings at all.

Are these short recordings on OTA or satellite channels or both?

Sorry if you have supplied this info earlier. I may have read it some time ago but my recall is not as good as it used to be.

I feel very lucky to have not experienced these problems, but I would still like to know why you and others do have the problem, and whether any user operational differences or OTA local digital channel differences or anything else might contribute to your problems.

I have been suspicious of OTA local channel issues since we received 6.3x software and we get the searching for signal message from time to time--we rarely if ever saw in the past.

Good luck in finding resolution.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

Just so people don't think rminsk is insane, I also experienced one short recording last week (American Idol over the air, cut out about 20 minutes early. Another prpgram recording at the same time did not have a short recording). I believe my drive was full or close to full. I deleted about 10 hours of HD programming I was unlikely to watch any time soon, and have not had a short recording since then.


----------



## Lightman (Apr 9, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> Just so people don't think rminsk is insane, I also experienced one short recording last week (American Idol over the air, cut out about 20 minutes early. Another prpgram recording at the same time did not have a short recording). I believe my drive was full or close to full. I deleted about 10 hours of HD programming I was unlikely to watch any time soon, and have not had a short recording since then.


I'm also experiencing some occassional short recordings. It only appears to happen when my disk is near full. It's always OTA recordings. I don't think the TIVO is keeping track of how much space it will need.


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I had a bunch of short recordings last week. Have to check if I've gotten d yet. I had the same problem with 6.3a, but then it stopped. I thought it was tied to the enhanced guide data issue, but I could be remembering wrong. Anyway, my short recordings were all on Fox OTA, and because I had moved my antenna, I was getting a signal that would go in and out. Maybe in that case the tivo stopped recording what it thought were screwed up transmissions? I realigned my antenna and haven't noticed a recurrence of the problem.


----------



## njdboy (Feb 21, 2003)

I had two short recordings in one night. Last Wednesday it was Idol results night and Sharks vs Predators game 4. American Idol cut off 30 minutes in, and the sharks game cutoff 2 hours and 22 minutes in. Makes no sense to me. I assumed it was a full drive, but from the comments above I guess it wouldn't have even started recording in the first place if the drive was full? 

I never had a short recording before and had two in one night! 

It really sucked because the Sharks game cutoff with 5 minutes left in the game. Ouch.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

njdboy said:


> I assumed it was a full drive, but from the comments above I guess it wouldn't have even started recording in the first place if the drive was full?


Only if the drive was completely filled with programs marked as Keep until I delete.


----------



## Valor55 (Feb 8, 2002)

I have that same problem.

When it upgraded to 6.3 is when I started having problems. The DVR was recording sugestions and when appeared to get full, the problem began. The new recordings would go a few minutes and then stop. They would all be partial recordings. The drive was full of programs that could be recorded over, and of course the sugestions that should be recorded over. It would not record over any shows, sugestions or otherwise. It would just continue recording new shows for just a couple minutes. 

When I turned off sugestions and cleared out all the old programs it would record new shows just fine.

I just recently ran out of space again and it wouldn't record over the expired shows (with the ! in the icon.) I had to manually cull old stuff to get it to record properly again. 

Go for a while without deleting anything on your HR10-250 and see what happens.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

whoah. It won't even record over suggestions?

Is this occurring on all boxes (as part of the 6.x software), or just some? That stinks that I may not be able to use suggestions as a poor man's guide to a free space indicator?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

dslunceford said:


> whoah. It won't even record over suggestions?
> 
> Is this occurring on all boxes (as part of the 6.x software), or just some? That stinks that I may not be able to use suggestions as a poor man's guide to a free space indicator?


The two HR10-250 I have access too both have this problem. It seems mainly to only cut recordings short on OTA HD signals.


----------



## brad639 (Mar 11, 2005)

I have this problem also, mainly with OTA HD recordings. It will start to record them and the Tivo will NOT delete items "marked for deletion" instead it clips the new show short. It really stinks that I have to police the Tivo I like to record HD movies and leave them on unless it starts to get full, can't do that anymore...UGH


----------



## Cruzan (Dec 21, 2001)

I've gotten a couple of shortened recordings in the last couple of weeks, and they both occurred right after I recorded Arrested Development from HDNet. One of the recordings had that weird problem where it was listed as an hour show starting at the 30 minute mark instead of as a 30-minute show. 

I suspect that Mark Cuban has been truncating our shows. Has anyone who has had truncated recordings NOT been recording from HDNet?


----------



## Valor55 (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm not using the OTA tuner and it is occurring in SD recordings. It leaves sugestions and deleteable shows alone and just truncates all the new recordings.


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

I have 2 HR10s both running 6.3 and both always 100% full. I've not seen this problem.

For those that are experiencing this, have you done a C&DE since going to 6.3? I ended up doing a C&DE on both my units since they upgraded. Maybe it's a problem with existing recordings when upgrading to 6.3x. Just a guess but maybe a C&DE after the upgrade resets it's internal space counter.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

C&DE does not fix it.


----------



## jehremy (Mar 19, 2001)

The problem with this episode was that the CBS affiliate in Los Angeles went down for about 15-20 min. It was not a problem with the Tivo.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

rminsk said:


> I was pointing out the known bug with 6.3x that the DirecTiVo is not deleting programs it can properly delete (not mark SUID) to make room for the current recording. I know fully how the DirecTiVo works.


A really good way to conduct yourself on the forums is to:
1. Post a question
2. Wait for a reply
3. Not take the time to read and therefore not really understand the reply, and also not understand the spirit the reply was intended in
4. Instead, thoughtlessly insult the intelligence of those trying to go out of their way to help you while you reply back, with all of the compassion and bravery it takes while hiding anonymously in the dark behind a keyboard.

So congratulations, once again. If you didn't like the reply, you could have just ignored it rather than attempting to skewer me for trying to help you.

You posted a question about programs beginning to record, and then dumping out before the end time occurs. Then, you posited a theory about that being related to the HDD possibly being full, but you were not sure.

Pardon me for assuming from that, that you might not really have a good handle on how Tivo operates. To help clear your confusion, I posted to explain that if the drive were full no recording would even have even started, because Tivo doesn't simply record until the HDD is full and then stop mid-recording (assuming it is working properly), as some other PVRs do, it calculates the space before the recording time and if it calculates not enough space, doesn't record the program at all. That would tend to make most folks assume that this was not at the heart of the problem.

Possibly you knew that, but it hardly seemed so from your OP. But then I was not trying to lecture you, I was trying to help you. Was it by invitation? I thought maybe it was, as that is the nature of posting questions here. Was I talking down to you? I didn't really think I was.

I always thought the ground rules were pretty obvious to those who surf the forums a lot, but maybe not in every case, and so maybe not in your case. Since we don't have a lot to go on with just a couple of posted facts, responders usually try to err on the side of caution and respond just to those facts, assuming that if the facts are a bit wacky, then great understanding of how Tivo operates by that poster is not exactly guaranteed, which is why we try to repond to a questionable post in a positive manner and not embarass someone just because he might have a little less understanding of the subject. There's a way to do that without lording it over the poster or making them feel uncomfortable to post in the future, but it can still be touchy since it still somewhat a blind response with limited knowledge of the OP or what the issue might be. We also often respond in a somewhat global manner rather than in a precisely targeted manner, so that others besides just you can benefit from the conversation. Now if you also think THAT was a lecture, rather than just a neutral clarification, then good luck with all your posts in the future.

You should probably also have assumed that since I responded at all that I might "know fully" or at least a little bit about the short recording issue, too, and that this is what you were referring to (although for whatever reason, karmic or otherwise, my box still at 6.3a is always full of suggestions and has never had a short recording). In short, you're not exactly dealing with a chimp, here, either.


----------



## Wolffpack (May 28, 2003)

You make a good point TS. The OP wasn't sure his unit was even full at the time of the short recording. If not, then ?????

As you state, my 2 HR10s (running 6.3b at this time) have not shown this short recording problem. And as with you, I have suggestions turned on and my units are 100% full.

Now, as another possible answer, for those with this problem is your NPL full of shows you instructed your units to record or is it a mix of suggestions and tagged recorded shows? I have a good 30-40 suggestions on each of mine and don't have this problem.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

I had 2 short recordings last week and several that are starting 2-3 minutes late. The shorted program was Thursday night on a FOX local ota channel and the other shorted program was on a directv channel. Both shorted about 20 minutes.
I am still on 3.1E. 
No suggestions and hard drive is not full, as I have about 80 SD recordings SUID.


----------



## Valor55 (Feb 8, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> Now, as another possible answer, for those with this problem is your NPL full of shows you instructed your units to record or is it a mix of suggestions and tagged recorded shows? I have a good 30-40 suggestions on each of mine and don't have this problem.


When I had suggestions on it was a mix of shows that I recorded and suggestions. Many of the shows I had recorded were "expired" with the ! on the icon meaning Tivo would record over them when something new I wanted needed space.

Technically speaking the Tivo isn't completely out of hard drive space or you're right, it wouldn't begin recording. What it looks like to me is that the Tivo has gotten down to the last several hours of available recording space. Instead of recording over suggestions and expired shows however, it appears to be trying to spread all the recordings over the several hours of space that are left. So it starts recording 6 minutes of a show and then ends. Then it records 6 minutes of the next show and repeat. It looks like it is recording your stuff but when you look they are all partial recordings of 6 minutes (or whatever it has decided.)

I did a C&DE when this first happened and it didn't fix it. I now have suggestions turned off and as long as I manually cull old stuff and the unit has plenty of recording space everything works fine. If I get behind on that it will start the problem again as it nears the end of the recording space.

I am unsure why the Tivo won't record over suggestions and old shows.


----------



## Sven (Jan 8, 2003)

*Sigh* I never had the shortened recordings until now. Seemed to coincide with 6.3d, I now have daily reboots, and I only have about 5 hours of HD season pass content, and 72 items in suggestions, a lot of which are HD, and it deleted a show from a season pass I recorded last night already today. And it only recorded 1/2 of The Daily Show last night.

I just turned off suggestions and am going to delete all the recorded suggestions. Just for the recorded, the shortened recording was off Comedy Central, a satellite channel. And the recording that was deleted way early was an OTA channel. I'm pretty sure the recording was there last night, I think I remember seeing it. And the Recording History says it was automatically deleted for space. All my stuff was set to delete automatically when space is needed, though the suggestions should have been delete first, which is how it used to work until recently.

It's too bad, I sometimes watched suggestions, and I will probably miss them a little, but I can just set up more season passes for the things I liked and just keep suggestions off permanently. I'd rather do that then have to play suggestion clean up every day.


----------



## toms111la (Oct 2, 2006)

I have not had any problems with my unit since the audio drop was fixed. A few weeks ago, I upgraded my Hard Drives from a 250HD and a 300HD to two 500's. I wanted to keep my recordings so I used the method where you copy each drive one at a time and then expand. It worked ok but the unit is either not reporting the number of hours correctly or I didn't get the full advantage of the up grade. It went from 69 hours of HD to 98. I expected it to increase to about 125 hours of HD. Anyway, I have been recording a lot of HD movies trying to find out how much storage I am actually getting. This week I noticed a few recording did not happen and checked the recording history to find that the missed recordings had started but deleted before being completed based on a message that said the space was needed for something else. I deleted some of the HD movies and later recordings worked fine. I have a lot of older content that is available to be deleted. Until I came back to this forum, I was thinking that my problem was caused by the upgrade. Now it seems that others are having a simular problem.
Is the one I'm having capable of being fixed by forcing a phone call and reboot? Any help would be appreciated. Does anyone have info concerning the incorrect reporting of the number of hours?


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> So congratulations, once again. If you didn't like the reply, you could have just ignored it rather than attempting to skewer me for trying to help you.


I'm not trying to jump on you TS, but looking at this I didn't take the OP's "I fully know how it works" statement to be an attempt to "skewer you."

I will honestly say that when I first saw the exchange I did find it humorous that someone who's been here as long as you have, with as many posts as you do, posted a "TiVo 101" answer to someone who's been here even longer and has more posts (I tend to look at basic stats to help determine if I'm dealing with a newbie or not). Not that anyone should ever assume anything, but if a guy's posted over 5,000 messages in TCF and doesn't know the basics of how a TiVo works, they don't deserve an answer 

And again, I can't speak for the OP, but that's not how I took his note.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

toms111la said:


> I have not had any problems with my unit since the audio drop was fixed. A few weeks ago, I upgraded my Hard Drives from a 250HD and a 300HD to two 500's. I wanted to keep my recordings so I used the method where you copy each drive one at a time and then expand. It worked ok but the unit is either not reporting the number of hours correctly or I didn't get the full advantage of the up grade. It went from 69 hours of HD to 98. I expected it to increase to about 125 hours of HD. Anyway, I have been recording a lot of HD movies trying to find out how much storage I am actually getting. This week I noticed a few recording did not happen and checked the recording history to find that the missed recordings had started but deleted before being completed based on a message that said the space was needed for something else. I deleted some of the HD movies and later recordings worked fine. I have a lot of older content that is available to be deleted. Until I came back to this forum, I was thinking that my problem was caused by the upgrade. Now it seems that others are having a simular problem.
> Is the one I'm having capable of being fixed by forcing a phone call and reboot? Any help would be appreciated. Does anyone have info concerning the incorrect reporting of the number of hours?


 Can you point me to a link that explains how to do the upgrade using the "drive expansion" technique you described?
I also have a 250G and a 300G and would like to go to two 750G drives.
Thanks.


----------



## toms111la (Oct 2, 2006)

humbland said:


> Can you point me to a link that explains how to do the upgrade using the "drive expansion" technique you described?
> I also have a 250G and a 300G and would like to go to two 750G drives.
> Thanks.


The best way, which I was not able to accomplish, requires having both the two old and two new drives connected to a PC at the same time and being able to boot up from a CDROM using MFSTool 2.0 here with WeaKnees Large Kernel Support. IF you can do this use, the technique described in the weekknees method should be the best.
See
http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php
I tried to make this work a number of ways. I tried adding an old Promise card to a standard PC but was not able to see all of the connected drives after booting up with the CDROM.
I also tried downloading a bootable 3-1/2 diskette but the one I was able to download did not have large drive support so it didnt see all the drives in their full size.
The method I used I found on 
http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/index9.html
Go to 
UPGRADE CONFIGURATION #5: 
From: Any Dual Drive TiVo 
To: New A and New B Drive (replacing both drives)
(Slow option  preserves setup, season passes, etc. and recordings)

I used Option #2) DD Copy / Mfsadd method (requires only 2 available IDE ports):

This worked fine for me but if I was going to do it again, I would make the following change: I would use the DD copy method but only do one drive at a time. In other words, pull one of the drives from your unit and copy all of the contents from that drive to one of your new drives. Then install the new drive into the TIVO with the old drive and make sure it is working ok. At that point you should have all your prior stuff and the TIVO should report the original number of available hours. Then pull both drives (one old and one new) and hook them up to the PC and expand the space as shown in the instructions. Then put both of those drives into the TIVO and verify that all is working and that your number of hours increases as expected.

Then pull the working old drive and use the DD copy method to copy the contents of that drive to your other new drive. Now put both new drives into the TIVO and verify that everything is working ok and that it is showing the same number of hours reported last time. Now put both the new drives back into the PC and do the expand thing.

As I mentioned earlier, everything worked ok for me except the TIVO is only reporting available hours as if I had only replace one of my drives. I think it has a better chance of reporting correctly if only one drive is changed at a time. The best I can tell, I think I am getting all of the space but I am not 100% sure. I did try pulling the drives and going through the expand procedure a second time but I got a message that there was nothing to expand.


----------



## dshmel (Sep 4, 2006)

Both of my HR10-250's truncated Fox's 24 episode last night. As a back-up, I always record 24 on both units. Last night one ended the show at 53 minutes, the other at 56. Anyone else have this problem last night?


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

This is certainly not a new problem... this has been around since 1.3 BETA on the S1's. That's when Tivo added "undelete" to the code; there was no menu to actually use it for YEARS. When a show is deleted, it's simply removed from now playing. It still exists in every respect. This was also when variable bit rate recording appeared. DTivo's have always been VBR as they record whatever DTV gives them. This means there's no way to know in advance how much space will be needed. So, it allocates space in "15min" chunks when it needs them. The reason recordings abort around the 45min mark is because it cannot find and free space in time. I've seen short recordings +/- 2min of a 15min boundry many times over the years. ('tho rarely with newer (faster) hardware. The DSR6000 will do it a lot if it has an insane amount of space -- it's fine with 120hrs. It should never happen on a stock tivo.)

I'm sure a lot has changed since then, but the fundamental logic hasn't. Every recording has multiple "recording parts". Even though no DTivo has "undelete", the underlying code is there -- and always has.


----------



## humbland (Aug 25, 2005)

toms111la said:


> The best way, which I was not able to accomplish, requires having both the two old and two new drives connected to a PC at the same time and being able to boot up from a CDROM using MFSTool 2.0 here with WeaKnees Large Kernel Support. IF you can do this use, the technique described in the weekknees method should be the best.
> See
> http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php
> I tried to make this work a number of ways. I tried adding an old Promise card to a standard PC but was not able to see all of the connected drives after booting up with the CDROM.
> ...


Did you get the "bugs" figured out.
The cost of 750GB drives keeps dropping. 
I would like a "foolproof" (read "operator error proof") meathod of going from my current set up to 2 x 750GB. 
Thanks.


----------



## toms111la (Oct 2, 2006)

humbland said:


> Did you get the "bugs" figured out.
> The cost of 750GB drives keeps dropping.
> I would like a "foolproof" (read "operator error proof") meathod of going from my current set up to 2 x 750GB.
> Thanks.


I think so but not 100% sure yet. First of all, don't do it the way I did. I did preserve all of my recording but I am only getting about 750 gig total. My second drive is still acting like a 250 even though it is also a 500. There is a very good site on this topic that I found only after I did the above posting. Go to http://www.mfslive.org/

The CDROM that is available to download seems to work much better than the ones I used previously. The moderator there is very knowledgeable and helpful. He showed me how to run a diagnostic on my upgraded setup which showed the problem.
The topic I started on the forum can be seen at http://www.mfslive.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=145
The CDROM seems to be a lot better at finding extra devices which will allow all 4 drives to be hooked up at once on a PC using an add on IDE card. I am going to keep using my 750 setup until the two new 500's I ordered come in. Then I am going to try the whole thing from scratch. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

I had my first short recording this past week. I recorded Marathon Man on HDNet and watched it today, well almost all of it. I have to wait until Wed to find out what happened as the ending was not recorded.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

gquiring said:


> I had my first short recording this past week. I recorded Marathon Man on HDNet and watched it today, well almost all of it. I have to wait until Wed to find out what happened as the ending was not recorded.


How full is your hard drive?


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

Budget_HT said:


> How full is your hard drive?


5 shows 2 hours each, 2 shows 1 hour each.


----------



## Budget_HT (Jan 2, 2001)

gquiring said:


> 5 shows 2 hours each, 2 shows 1 hour each.


So that would not likely be a factor.

The only time I have had recording problems on either of my 2 HR10-250's since the 6.3x software was when the hard drive filled up (when we were out of town for a while). Then I got erratic behaviors. This was also when the "damaged" program guide info was being sent by DirecTV.

Knock on wood--both of my HD TiVos have been on 6.3d for several weeks and we have not had any problems. Both machines are 100% stock.


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

gquiring said:


> 5 shows 2 hours each, 2 shows 1 hour each.


Do you have suggestions turned on?


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

rminsk said:


> Do you have suggestions turned on?


Nope. It could be guide data for all I know on this particular movie. I will find out tomorrow when it is scheduled to record it again. I really want to see the ending


----------



## DennisMileHi (Apr 23, 2004)

Last night, I was watching a previous Numb3rs show and it abruptly stopped. The information said partial 39 minutes.

This is the first problem I have seen in a long time on my two Tivos, both with d. The box is pretty full with end of year shows so it might have been full, I don't know.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

My HR10 is quite empty (maybe 12 HD hours), yet both Leno and Letterman were partial recordings of 51 minutes last night. Not a big loss, but is something else to wonder about. I have yet to have a prime time show truncated. This may have been a lost signal problem.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

my hr10-250 is still on 3.1.5e and getting more reboots and short recordings here too and frustrated. it rebooted last two weeks in the middle of 24 (local ota and directv channel 88) so screwed that up. It short recorded american idol last week and last night it short recorded dancing with the stars by the last 13 minutes. suggestions off and stock 250gb HDD is about 70 percent full with programs SUID.


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

My 2nd shot at recording Marathon Man also was also short. The guide shows 2 hours for recording and it recorded 2 hours. IMDB shows the movie as 2 hours 5 minutes which explains the short recording. This looks like a programming error with the guide data.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Dssturbo1 said:


> my hr10-250 is still on 3.1.5e and getting more reboots and short recordings here too and frustrated.


Well then, since this is happening to you with 3.1.5 ...that blows the theory that the 6.3d software is responsible for this.

Does this lead us back to the possible culprit as being guide data then?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Sir_winealot said:


> Does this lead us back to the possible culprit as being guide data then?


No. I can recreate short recordings at will by filling up my drive with suggestions. The guide data is correct. It just stops recording part way through the program. I can not reproduce this problem on my friends machine running 3.1.5f.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

I think I had a short recording this week with LOST. I say I think, because I'm not sure what happened. There was no hiccup or stuttering, or any indication that the recording wasn't full length. The only way I even know is by reading the "Lost" forum here at tivocommunity, and realizing I missed a scene at the end that everybody was talking about. 

Unfortunately, I don't have the recording anymore, so I can't check the run time. 

I do have 6.3d and a pretty full drive. 

Is that how it happens, it just stops, without you knowing?


----------



## gquiring (Dec 13, 2002)

stiffi said:


> I think I had a short recording this week with LOST. I say I think, because I'm not sure what happened. There was no hiccup or stuttering, or any indication that the recording wasn't full length. The only way I even know is by reading the "Lost" forum here at tivocommunity, and realizing I missed a scene at the end that everybody was talking about.
> 
> Is that how it happens, it just stops, without you knowing?


You got me concerned so I downloaded the episode to see if I missed something. My HR10 recorded the whole episode. It ends with the Jet flying over Jack's head.


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

I've never had any problem with short recordings *until* I got 6.3d. Now one of my units has had about 10 over the last week or two. The shorted recordings are anywhere from 10 minutes to 50 minutes. The unit is not rebooting. I don't use suggestions and it's possible the drive was nearly full. But that's not what it is supposed to do.


----------



## jbs01 (Jul 21, 2002)

Yeah, I had my first short recordings last week too. They happened on both HD OTA and HD satellite recordings. Go figure.

Two weeks ago, my DVR service decided to cancel itself despite the fact that I have Lifetime from Tivo from many years ago. The CSR's solution to fixing that was to discontinue my DVR service on her system and then reinstate it. Well guess what that led to..., when I got my bill today, I'd been charged $5.99 for DVR service.

A call to the CSR corrected that, but when I also mentioned the short recordings, he of course knew nothing of it. He passed me through Tech Support who pulled up in her system that Tivo was aware of the short recordings and was "working on a software solution to the issue." 6.3e coming soon????


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Anyone know the status on this? My not-very-full HR10 hiccupped on a recording this week. Only recorded 1 minute, then nada. Showed up in NPL and showed up as partial. No one at home so it wasn't stopped. And no reboot (my 30-sec skip was still working so I'm assuming no reboot - plus, I never have reboots). This is my first time with short recording so just wondering if there's any new news on this...


----------



## toms111la (Oct 2, 2006)

annenoe said:


> Anyone know the status on this? My not-very-full HR10 hiccupped on a recording this week. Only recorded 1 minute, then nada. Showed up in NPL and showed up as partial. No one at home so it wasn't stopped. And no reboot (my 30-sec skip was still working so I'm assuming no reboot - plus, I never have reboots). This is my first time with short recording so just wondering if there's any new news on this...


I was told several month ago that this can be caused by a full disk along with a corrupted directory file. It seemed that the unit would fail to delete older shows that were eligible to be deleted and fail to record the newer selections. I don't know for sure if this is true. For a while, I avoided it by actively deleting and keeping some free space. Eventually, I did a complete re-set which gets rid of all recordings etc. Since then, I have let the unit get full enough to delete older recordings on its own and it worked fine.


----------



## annenoe (Oct 19, 2003)

Hmm, I don't keep a lot on my machine - for that very reason. As well, I had a reboot yesterday - well, my 30-sec skip went away. Crikey - I hope it's just a blip and not a sign of bad things on the horizon. Coincidently, I also just recently (sunday) did a dial-in - first in 30+ days. 

I didn't check system before and after. Does anyone know if there's been a sig update in the last 30 days?


----------

